# Holy Crap! Bachmann 1:29!



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Sheesh! 

http://www.45mm.jp/page178.html


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thing they didn't make an SY ... I dunno that I could have passed it up, but I sure couldn't run it here! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you surprised? 
Paint it two-tone grey, remove one set of drives and change the trucks on the engine, place an "844" on the engine, and sell it to Marty!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like plenty of room for battery R/C. 

I wonder if it has an *A*mes *S*uper *S*ocket?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Probably. 
Have to lift off the top of the boiler to access it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

mongo like  but not have room for /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Who knows, maybe it will be supplied lettered like this: 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=248876&nseq=1 

I don't read Chinese, but there were references to LGB R3. 

1:29 scale makes it somewhat appealing to me. Perhaps a USRA 2-10-2 is being considered as well. Strange though, since we've been told time and again that Bachmann is only interested in making 1:20.3 and 1:22.5 models of narrow gauge trains.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking model, 

Bit surprised its a Chinese model, makes me think this is NOT intended for US release but more for world and asian markets, but given all the work to produce the 10 wheel drive, I wonder is a US profile using the same driveblock not far off? or a Northern? or a Russian? 

Anything official from Mr B ?


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing to remember, Bachmann US and Bachmann UK (Europe) are two very different companies. Bachmann US has stated they are a 1.20.3 company, Bachmann UK hasn't. My guess is, like the Class 66, you will not see that engine here, but I could always be wrong. 

George


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, but yes, for the Chinese market. They have quite a range of nice HO equipment for China, the coaches are spectacular in quality. Some of the diesels are diecast and are wonderful runners/pullers. 

I was hoping to see them dip into the large Chinese 30" gauge network for some On30 or even large scale, but no.


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

More photos and some English text: 
http://www.modelrailway.com.hk/chinese_brass_models.htm 

Michael


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Michael. 

Now that is really interesting. 

What a superb looking model. Plus it seems to be the correct 1:32nd scale for Gauge # 1. 

I guess that apart from the emerging Chinese market it must be aimed at the European market as well, where proper scale is very much appreciated. 

Sort of looks Marklinesque to me. With a price to match. At roughly HK$34,800 (US$4,457.20) it is *WAY* beyond my modest means.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, as the one on the Japanese site is listed at 1:29, limited to 50 models production and over $7K USD when converting from ￥787,500. 

I wonder if this means that finally Bachmann's brass range will be expanding from the UK market?


----------

